# buck shows



## KandBNigerians (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone else was taking there beautiful boys to any shows?? :whatgoat:

We will be attending a buck show in Maryland on May 8th and another buck show in Pennsylvania on July 16th

picture of one of the boys we will be taking and showing off :dance:

Buttin' Heads Zip of Champagne he is a 2002 buck but I was reading where someone showed there older buck and he ended getting his MCH so fingers crossed!! LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ohh so tempted to go to that MD buck show- I know there is also one usually in NY
Where is the one in PA?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be having a buck show along with my SR and Junior doe show on June 27th 2010 here in Atco 

I know of another show that will include a buck show in Holmdel NJ on June 5, 2010 so I will be showing off my boys at both shows and possibly one in May as well


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't wait for buck shows! I have one that I'm hoping to finish this year...if they're ever official for saanens!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm thinking of showing our boys in early June. . . we'll see. More likely I'll just show the young one.


----------



## KandBNigerians (Jan 9, 2010)

The one in PA is at Centre Hall Grange Fairgrounds, Centre Hall PA
dates July 16th, 17th & 18th

Tentative Weekend Schedule

July 16th, Friday

Youth Show - Judge:Todd Biddle - PA
Showmanship - Judge:Todd Biddle -PA 
Buck Show - Judge:Todd Biddle
- PA

July 17th, Saturday

Sr Doe Show - Judge:Anne McKeever Clagett - MD
Jr Doe Show - Judge:Anne McKeever Clagett - MD

Sr Doe Show - Judge:TBA
Jr Doe Show - Judge:TBA

July 18th, Sunday

Sr Doe Show - Judge:Lynn Fleming - NY
Jr Doe Show - Judge:Lynn Fleming - NY

Sr Doe Show - Judge:TBA
Jr Doe Show - Judge:TBA

Let me know if anyone is thinking of coming I would love to meet some people face to face


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Yip yip, I'll probably see you there!! :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm planning on taking my boys to at least one show this spring!! Can't wait!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I love showing bucks, as weird as that sounds! I have a saanen buck (adult) that I curl his "bangs" with a curling iron for shows and he looks adorable!! Its so much fun  (I know, weird right?)


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

nutmegfarm said:


> I love showing bucks, as weird as that sounds! I have a saanen buck (adult) that I curl his "bangs" with a curling iron for shows and he looks adorable!! Its so much fun  (I know, weird right?)


 :ROFL: That must be soo cute!! lol


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We dont show our bucks-we figure if their kis are doing well in the show ring then that is good enough for us. I've seen far to many nice looking bucks do well in the show ring and dont produce any or few champion kids.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We are going to try at least one show with our new boys.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Its so much fun, I like it more than showing the ladies (don't tell them I said that!!)


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok I agree love showing bucks. I will probably show them at least once this year.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Question for those who show bucks. I wanted to show my main herd sire last year but he has 1 huge scur that to me looks a lot like a horn even though the original owner disbudded him 3 times. So I figured I'd get disqualified if I tried showing him in the ADGA sanctioned show. However, when I watched the show, a lot of the bucks had scurs & some even looked like a full set of horns..but I heard the judge ask the exhibitor about it & they said they were just scurs. 
So, for those who show bucks..do you see a lot of large scurs at the shows also? I'd love to show my buck but I hate to drag him 4+ hours to a show & end up getting DQ'd. I know scurs are just a fault though. 
Is there any way to tell by looking if it is just a scur or an actual horn?
Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

A pic would really help. It depends on the judge because scurs are really common and sometimes unavoidable in bucks. I have to saw mine down every year when they come time to show, which isn't too bad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you are allowed a 1/2 inch to an inch scur but dont quote me on that I need to check the exact length


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I had to miss the one in MD due to a horse show the same weekend, but maybe I can make it to the one in PA! Would love to get the boys out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be having a show that includes bucks on June 27th (sunday) where I live in NJ I am nto that far from you.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a link for more information on that July show in PA?

Speaking of DQ's... Are missing teeth a fault? Zee is missing what appears to be 2 bottom front teeth.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they loose 2 teeth every year as they age up to 5 years - its normal


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, that explains that then.


----------

